# Sunday Special-Food Blanks



## luckytrim (Jan 31, 2021)

Sunday Special-Food Blanks 
Good Luck with This one..............

1. Popcorn pops because of the ________ content inside the  shell. 
2. Celery has ________ calories. 
3. The strongest any liquor can be is ___ proof. 
  a. – 151
  b. – 170
  c. – 180
  d. - 190
4.The original filling flavor in Twinkies was ______ .  
  a. – Lemon
  b. – Strawberry
  c. – Chocolate
  d. – Banana
5. Two-thirds of the world's coffee comes from _______ .  
  a. – Brazil
  b. – Colombia
  c. – Hawaii
  d. - Argentina
6. Milk is actually considered to be a ____ and not a ________  . 
7. According to bar sales across the U.S., the top 3 cocktails  are_____, 
______, and _______, in that order. 
8. It takes _____ pounds of grain feed to produce one pound of  beef. 
  a. – 6
  b. – 8
  c. – 10
  d. – 12
9.  D____  M______ is sometimes credited with inventing ice  cream, but of course she didn’t ...
10. Corn, potatoes, tomatoes, red peppers, sweet potatoes,  tapioca, 
chocolate, pumpkins, squash, coconuts, pineapples, and  strawberries are all 
native to the _______ . 
11. An apple tree is at its prime when its about ____ years  old. 
  a. – 20
  b. – 30
  c. – 40
  d. - 50
12. Argentineans eat more ____ than any other nation in the  world -an 
average of 10 ounces per person per day. 
13. The average person ingests about _____ pounds of food and  drink each year. 
  a. – 500
  b. –1000
  c. – 1500
  d. - 2000
14. Cabbage is _1% water. 
  a. – 6
  b. –7  
  c. – 8
  d. - 9
15. The _________ is the only agricultural product that bears  its seeds on 
the outside. 
16. ______ is the oldest of all man-made foods. 
17. The white part of an egg is called the _____ .  
18. Black-eyed peas are not peas; they're _____ .  
19. The two top-selling spices world-wide are ______ and  _______ . 
20. The most widely eaten fish in the world is the _______ .  
(Bonus ; the most widely eaten fish in the USA is the ____ .  )
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. moisture / water 
2. negative-(It takes more calories to eat a piece of celery  than the 
celery has in it to begin with) 
3. – d (that's 97 percent alcohol ! )
4. – d
5. Brazil 
6. food -beverage 
7. dry martini, manhattan, and whiskey sour 
8. – b
9. Dolley Madison 
10. America's 
11. – d
12. beef 
13. 2,000 
14. 91 
15. strawberry 
16. cheese 
17. glair, glaire, and albumen are all acceptable  
18. beans 
19. Black pepper and  cumin 
20. herring (Tuna)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 31, 2021)

I only got 10 right


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 31, 2021)

....Better than most, K-Girl !


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 31, 2021)

same here only 10 or 11 - not impressed with myself!


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 31, 2021)

THX for the input !!
That doesn't happen often here at DC !


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 5, 2021)

This is the best I have ever done!  14 right with 2 partially correct answers!


----------



## Vinylhanger (Feb 6, 2021)

I always though milk was considered a  fruit and not a vegetable...  :grin:


----------

